# Argentine Black & White Tegus



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 18, 2010)

This is Juliet - our female Argentine black and white Tegu. Isn't she beautiful? Her boyfriend (Dino) is on order from Bobby Hill at Varnyard. He's due to hatch soon and we should have him by the end of July! We got Juliet from a woman in Florida who was unable to keep her any longer. She is so sweet.


----------



## Toirtis (Jun 18, 2010)

Very nice! Now get some reds! 

Bobby has the best tegus....I would love a Chacoan from him, but since he doesn't ship internationally, I will have to plan a trip in a year or two.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 18, 2010)

Bobby is awesome! We talked to him on the phone tonight. Sent him pictures to make sure she looked ok and even though it's not one of his Tegus, he was more than willing to talk to us. I was going to order a female from him also, but this little girl needed a good home.


----------



## Toirtis (Jun 19, 2010)

MichReptiles said:


> Bobby is awesome! We talked to him on the phone tonight. Sent him pictures to make sure she looked ok and even though it's not one of his Tegus, he was more than willing to talk to us. I was going to order a female from him also, but this little girl needed a good home.


No reason you should not have a proper trio....now go order that female!


----------



## super-pede (Jun 19, 2010)

I am considering buying one of these from my lps.Are they fast growers?google turns up nothing.


----------



## venomous.com (Jun 19, 2010)

super-pede said:


> I am considering buying one of these from my lps.Are they fast growers?google turns up nothing.


They grow so fast it's ridiculous. Mine went from 16" to 40" in a year and a half. Super sweet but very very active.


----------



## Toirtis (Jun 19, 2010)

If you hibernate them, they grow slightly more slowly, but tend to reach a larger overall size.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 19, 2010)

They grow fast and you must have the space to house them. You have to be prepared to build a custom enclosure for them because you can't house a full grown Tegu in an aquarium. They need more room than that. It should be at least 8' x 4' x 2'   And you're better off buying from Varnyard than a LPS. If you're going to invest the time and energy into something like a Tegu, you'll want to make sure you're getting a healthy Tegu that has been cared for properly prior to you getting it. Also, there is a difference between an Argentine and a Columbian... most LPS sell Columbian so make sure you know what you're buying.


----------



## Toirtis (Jun 19, 2010)

MichReptiles said:


> Also, there is a difference between an Argentine and a Columbian.


Understatement of the week.


----------



## super-pede (Jun 23, 2010)

I already own 2 colombians.I am waiting to buy myself the infamous argentine tegu.


----------



## Anubis77 (Jun 24, 2010)

Beautiful animals. Amazing personalities. If you have the means to keep them, I think you'd be hard pressed to find a better pet reptile, in the literal sense of the word "pet." The intelligence and docility they have is an unparalleled combination. 

I started off with a mislabeled Colombian I ordered off kingsnake about 2 years ago. That was not a fun experience, but after posting on tegu forums for some time and selling the Colombian, I was offered a deal on a Whitehead Argentine from Rick Sisco. Got to keep a little male for about half a year before he had a serious prolapse and an unsuccessful surgery.

When I get a more stable housing situation, another Argentine will undoubtedly find residence in it.

Enjoy your tegus. Very hard not to from my experience.


----------



## Lucara (Jun 24, 2010)

Aww I would love to own a tegu...they get too large for where I'm living though


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 26, 2010)

*Juliet's enclosure*

Here is a picture of Juliet's enclosure, a 150 gallon aquarium. This is where she and Dino will reside while we build them a custom enclosure - which we will document.


----------

